
New Snowden revelation shows Skype may be privacy's biggest enemy (2013) - doctorshady
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2474090/data-privacy/new-snowden-revelation-shows-skype-may-be-privacy-s-biggest-enemy.html
======
nwrk
relevant: [http://www.zdnet.com/article/skype-ditched-peer-to-peer-
supe...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/skype-ditched-peer-to-peer-supernodes-
for-scalability-not-surveillance/)

Skype ditched peer-to-peer supernodes for scalability, __not surveillance __

------
keithwarren
Article is over 3 years old

